# Emule upload verhindern!!!



## Ludachris13 (20. Mai 2005)

Kann man irgendwie verhindern das andere Emule User von dir ziehen können?
Wenn ja wie??


----------



## Zitruspresse (20. Mai 2005)

dir ist der sinn einer "tausch"-börse schon bekannt oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2005)

Ludachris13 am 20.05.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwie verhindern das andere Emule User von dir ziehen können?
> Wenn ja wie??




LOL 

nur mal so: dein möglicher updload-speed ist viel kleiner als der DL-speed. daher macht es nicht viel aus, wenn du ein bisschen freigibst, und dateien freigeben ist ja gerade das prinzip von tauschbörsen...


----------



## MICHI123 (20. Mai 2005)

Ludachris13 am 20.05.2005 15:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann man irgendwie verhindern das andere Emule User von dir ziehen können?
> Wenn ja wie??



ej du hast das system des emules wohl nicht verstanden...
wenn du nicht uploadest, dann kannst du auch nichts downloaden.
das system ist so:
jeder gibt etwas und jeder bekommt etwas. Sosnt geht das system nicht.
stell dir mal vor jeder würde so bekloppt denken wie du: "ich will nix uploaden" von wem willste denn dann  downloaden? OMG
das kansnte irgendwo unter optionen ausmachen oder auf 0  setzen, aber verlass dich drauf dass du dann keine/scheiss download raten hast...


----------



## Cooli11 (20. Mai 2005)

MICHI123 am 20.05.2005 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> das kansnte irgendwo unter optionen ausmachen oder auf 0  setzen, aber verlass dich drauf dass du dann keine/scheiss download raten hast...


ne, ganz aus geht nicht, man kann es zwar auf 1 stellen, aber dann kann man nur mit 3 kb/s runterladen... 

Immer das dreifache, bei höheren Werten *4, ab 10 unbegrenzter Download 

Ganz aus geht aber nicht(zum Glück), denn sonst würde ja, wie der Rest hier schon gesagt hat, das System nicht funktionieren!


----------



## jpcm (20. Mai 2005)

Ne ne er will doch bestimmt nicht beschißen...(hoffe ich mal)
Warscheinlich möchte er seinem Kummpeleine Datei zur ferfügung stellen ohne das alle anderen die datei sehen bzw von ihm downloaden.

Falls er doch den upload unterbinden will ist er ein egoist .
Er sollte froh sein das nicht alle so denken wie er den sonnst würde er jahre brauchen um ein download fertig zu haben )


----------



## Danielovitch (20. Mai 2005)

Ihr habt vielleicht alle Probleme... Was haltet ihr denn davon, sich die Spiele/Filme/Apps einfach zu kaufen?


----------



## ZimPaul (20. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 20.05.2005 15:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Ihr habt vielleicht alle Probleme... Was haltet ihr denn davon, sich die Spiele/Filme/Apps einfach zu kaufen?


hat hier irgentjemand, dass er spiele/filme runterläd... affe ^^


----------



## Danielovitch (20. Mai 2005)

ZimPaul am 20.05.2005 15:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 20.05.2005 15:35 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was fängstn du jetzt an, mich zu beleidigen? Du kannst mir nicht erzählen, dass Leute, die eMule benutzen, nicht illegalerweise Spiele, Musik, Filme u. a. runterladen...


----------



## ZimPaul (20. Mai 2005)

Danielovitch am 20.05.2005 15:43 schrieb:
			
		

> ZimPaul am 20.05.2005 15:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kein plan is mir auch ladden, ich benutze es nich, fakt is, dass du die leute hier beschuldigst , obwohl du's nich genau weisst... ^^


----------



## jpcm (20. Mai 2005)

eindeutig ein SPAM thread also Bitte  streitet  euch nicht *fg*


----------



## Danielovitch (20. Mai 2005)

ZimPaul am 20.05.2005 15:47 schrieb:
			
		

> Danielovitch am 20.05.2005 15:43 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es interessiert mich nicht, ob du den Mist benutzt oder nicht. Fakt ist, dass du nicht das Recht hast, mich als Affe zu bezeichnen. Und meine Vorwürfe sind IMHO ziemlich angebracht, denn du kleiner Naivling könntest mir ja mal 10 Leute nennen, die mit eMule nur nicht urheberrechtlich geschützte Sachen runterladen.

gruss


----------



## Ludachris13 (20. Mai 2005)

Ja sry war ne dumme frage!!!
Hab aber nur begrenztes Volumen deswegen!!!!
Bevor ihr euch noch mehr streitet macht ma zu den Thread!!!


----------

